# Engine tapping



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I was reading some posts on here and engine tapping was mentioned for the vg30i. I have a '95 with the vg30i and frequently it taps for 2 to 3 seconds after starting. The truck has about 125k miles on it and runs fine and doesn't use oil that I know of (I've had it for about 5 months and 2000 miles). Should I be concerned about the tapping and is this what was covered by the recall, and mine "slipped" through?


----------



## marc780 (Sep 6, 2007)

If you think it may still be covered by warranty i'd jump on it now. Doesnt hurt to call or email them. A tapping noise at cold start is not unusual in a lot of engines. I dont know if your engine has solid or hydraulic lifters but if they're hydraulic, its a good bet this is the source of the noise. 

But without actually hearing the noise, i'd guess that the tapping could also be caused by the connecting rod bearings or maybe piston pin or piston slap...but i doubt it is either of these since the noise goes away so fast. 

If you can track the noise down to lower engine or upper engine (valve train), that would help you some. The easiest way to do this is to disconnect one spark plug at a time and run the engine, when the noise goes away you have found the bad cylinder. Not that this will tell you all that much but if the noise doesnt go away, it is in the lifters or valves and not affected by compression.

Valve train noise is nothing unusual especially on an engine with over 100 k. And your engine can go on for many miles with such a minor noise. Sure it may get worse eventually but by the time this happens, it might be valve job time anyway and you can worry about it then. 

If you find out it is not covered by the warranty, i think i'd ignore the noise unless it gets noisier all of a sudden. You might want to try an additive like slick 50 or duralube, or even good old STP oil treatment for that matter - nothing to lose i think and it might help the noise.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Classification:
EM04-001

Reference:
NTB04-017

Date:
February 05, 2004

VG30E AND VG33E ENGINE; RATTLE NOISE AT COLD ENGINE START

APPLIED VEHICLES: 
All vehicles with VG30E or VG33E engine.

APPLIED DATES: 
Vehicles built before October 13, 2003

APPLIED ENGINE: 
VG30E and VG33E

IF YOU CONFIRM:

The valve lifters make a rattle/clatter noise for 2-3 seconds when the engine is started cold,

NOTE: ^ To duplicate this incident, the engine usually requires an overnight "cold-soak".

^ You should hear the noise coming from one or both valve covers.

^ A moderate amount of engine noise that may occur during starting or during the time needed for oil pressure to build (about 1 second) is considered normal, and does not require repair.


ACTION:

Replace the valve lifters with the ones listed in the Parts Information.

^ Go to the EM section of the appropriate Service Manual (ESM) for lifter replacement instructions.








PARTS INFORMATION


Hydraulic lifters (Qty. 12) P/N: 13231-V5005


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Classification: 
EM96-005

Reference: 
NTB96-065

Date: 
June 21, 1996

1995 TRUCK/PATHFINDER ENGINE KNOCK AFTER COLD START

This bulletin replaces NTB96-059 and NTB96-030, and contains revised Procedures, Claims, and Parts Information. Please discard all copies of NTB96-059 and NTB96-030.

APPLIED VEHICLES: 
1995 Truck (D21) 1995 Pathfinder (WD21)

APPLIED DATES: 
Truck - April 21, 1995 to December 31, 1995 
Pathfinder - April 20, 1995 to September 28, 1995

APPLIED ENGINE #: 
Truck - VG30-816606C through VG30-912495C
Pathfinder - VG30-090208Y through VG30-164493Y

Service Information 
Notes 

An engine knocking noise may be noted in some vehicles when the engine is started after an overnight cold soak, especially in cold weather. If a noise is present, it may be most noticeable during the first several minutes after starting the engine, then gradually diminish as the engine nears operating temperature. The knock is loudest under light load (1/8 throttle) at 1200-1800 RPM. It is audible in the passenger cabin and outside the vehicle.

The procedures in this bulletin cover key points of the repair for this incident. Review the procedures in the service manual for additional information about removal and installation of accessories, manifolds, torque specifications & sequence, sealant application, etc. Take a few minutes before starting the repair to note engine harness routing, position of hoses and clamps, and general layout of components in the engine compartment.

Confirm the Incident 
Notes 

Confirm the incident matches the description above before beginning this repair procedure. The evaluation requires the vehicle to experience an overnight cold soak.

Perform a cylinder power balance test to isolate the knock to a particular cylinder. The knock should be reduced or eliminated when cylinders # 3 and/or # 4 are disabled.

The repair for this incident consists of replacing the long engine assembly.

****The rest of this bulletin gives engine replacement, parts info and claim info, which I did not include due to length.

BTW, if you have a 95, it should be a VG30E, not a VG30i...


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

So why in the older recall they are supposed to replace the whole engine and in the newer one only the valve lifters are replaced. Would the 2004 recall still be active?


----------

